# Where in the World needs a Disney Theme park or will get one?



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Worlds of Earth said:


> I doubt there really is any vestigal popularity still attached to the old Disney characters (e.g. Mickey). Times have changed. Pixar and Dreamworks rule the animation scene now. Disneyland should change its image, I think.


sad but true. The days of hand drawn animation are coming to a close. All that computer generated shit is hot now. Granted, Cars look good and Shrek was hilarious---but for godsake...how many movies with animals voiced by top actors can you watch a year? Madagascar, Over the Hedge, Ice Age, etc. Give me the old Robin Hood cartoon, old Donald Duck/Goofy/Mickey cartoon shows, etc. over that stuff.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Chicago- bring Walt back to his roots and all.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

The Philippines


----------



## KJBrissy (Jan 9, 2006)

There was talk of putting one in the Gold Coast Australia...but I think that has been put on the backburner.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Evangelion said:


> I heard some south korean city is getting a universal studios? or was MGM? i have no clue


Yup, MGM is going to make studio/theme park in Busan (Korea's second largest city).


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Pixar IS Disney now. Or other way around.

I wouldn't mind another decent theme park in the US, but something diffrent from Disney, NOT a movie park, and not just an amusement park.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually, I HAVE thought that perhaps Hawaii might be a good location for a Theme Park. The reasoning being that it is essentially the half-way point between North America and Asia, and is far enough out of the track of storms that it is usually pretty good weather wise. Not that they need more tourism, but if they are really looking to be self-sufficient.


----------



## Mesh22 (May 5, 2006)

KJBrissy said:


> There was talk of putting one in the Gold Coast Australia...but I think that has been put on the backburner.


Actually Disney is looking at Avalon, between Melbourne and Geelong for a Disney DownUnder. It wont be at the same scale of the American parks but certainly the largest park in the country. It's being considered with the expansion of Lindsay Fox's Avalon Airport and close links to the Geelong Line. Lindsay Fox is looking into a joint venture with the State Government and Disney as a francise, operating the park on behalf of Disney, like the Japanese one. 

Who knows what will happen. But I do believe the Gold Coast was ruled out because the park wont be of the size of the Mega Disney parks, and WB Movie World and Dreamworld would still be big competition.


----------



## opinator (Jun 7, 2006)

Mexicans are the greatest fans of Disney theme parks, they are the largest group of foreign visitors by far.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Robert Stark said:


> ...
> Moscow Russia
> .....


Moscow really needs a Theme park... But I doubt it will be exactly a Disney one... It will probably be a Pushkin plus Russian Fairy Tales Theme park.


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

Theme parks are spooky. I need a theme park near me as much as I need a tumor.


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> They are not necessary anywhere but unfortunatly the Brazilians are crazy about them (God know why - one of the few negative aspects of this nation ) and Brazilians save all their money over years to invade in big groups Orlando's Disneytrash... from where they have been banned already once for "unorthodox behaviour". Maybe it's better then to finally build one in Bahia or Sao Paulo.
> 
> In Europe for sure not - we don't need this cultureshock as you can see by the numbers of Eurodisney. No wonder: if you can have Versailles and the Louvre nearby why to spend all your money in this plasticworld? :lol:




You´re completely right Kuesel!! I heard something about building a Disney in Brasília, but nothing has been said to confirm. I hope it doesn´t come.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

the world gets more materialistic by the second. first the supertall craze and now the disney theme parks. 

my answer? none.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

sinjin said:


> The Philippines


They're better off going to HK 

Anyway, Europe has Disneyland Paris, Asia has HK and Tokyo Disneyland. US has Anaheim and Orlando. 

How about

Australia - Sydney
South America - Buenos Aires


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

DUBAI and S. Africa


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

Spooky873 said:


> the world gets more materialistic by the second. first the supertall craze and now the disney theme parks.
> 
> my answer? none.


the world gets more anal every second *sigh*. Its pretty funny some think that supertalls and disney is "superficial". The name of this site is "SKYSCRAPERCITY"....is that not superficial? Just because Disney entertains millions each year it doesn't make it fake or superficial. Its FUN, maybe you can start having it instead of complaining. Isn't everything human in a sense, superficial? Hypocrisy grows larger every second....not materialism.


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

I think latin america needs a Dysney theme park ( Latin Dysney). there are a lot of people livin in this part of the world.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

There are a few obvious problems with building a Disney park anywhere in South America:

* The most mutually-accessible country in South America is Brazil. Unfortunately, Brazil's language is Portuguese, which means Disney would have to pay higher labor costs for employees who are bilingual in Portuguese AND Spanish to attract visitors from Argentina, Chine, Colombia, Venezuela, etc.

* In many cases, it's actually cheaper to fly from just about any big city in South America to Miami than to fly to other big cities in South America. So people who'd have to fly anyway would likely fly to Miami, rent a car, and drive to Orlando.

That said, Brazil is probably still the best place to build a Disney park in South America:

* It has more middle-class residents within driving range of Rio and Sao Paolo than any other country in the region... and Rio & Sao Paolo themselves are within reasonable driving distance of each other. So they could build it in Rio, have a steady local population, and tap the domestic and international tourists for visitors.

* The same thing that makes Florida a more attractive vacation destination for South Americans (Spanish spoken nearly everywhere, especially in Miami and tourist areas) isn't really an advantage for Brazilians. So a Disney park in Brazil wouldn't necessarily cannibalize the Orlando park's attendance.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I dont really care for one...it will be expensive no matter where it is.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If there's a South American Disneyland, I think it's better off in Buenos Aires than any Brazilian city.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

I never said Miami was the cheapest place to fly to from cities in South America... what I said was that in many cases, it's cheaper to fly to Miami than to fly to other cities *in South America*. *Especially* if the origin and/or destination city isn't the capital of its respective country.

In fact, go to travelocity.com and try finding a flight between a city like Maracaibo, Venezuela and Santiago, Chile. It's almost *impossible* to fly between those two cities *without* changing planes in Miami, regardless of cost. The same goes for a hypothetical flight from Cartagena to Santiago. And if you want to see the _real_ acid test, just try to find a flight between Maracaibo and Cartagena with only a single plane-change that *doesn't* go through Miami. The only way to fly between them without going through Miami is to change planes twice... Cartagena->Bogota, Bogota->Caracas, Caracas->Maracaibo... and even then, it'll probably cost more than the longer-distance but shorter-traveltime flight via Miami.

From what I've been told, the problem is that all of the countries in South America are fiercely protective of their national airlines, and literally argue flight-by-flight about who's allowed to fly into their countries from where on airlines besides the national one. Making things worse, most of the national airlines don't bother to offer international flights from any city besides the capital. So everyone in a secondary city ends up flying to Miami on the originating country's airline (or an American one), and flying from Miami on their destination country's airline (or an American one), because it's the only city that everyone can fly to freely without being subject to arbitrary quotas and bureaucracy. Silly, senseless, and stupid... but apparently that's just the way it is.


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

Disneyland Paris has never made profit and is still in the red numbers!


Disney in general is not making much money from the parks. Thanks to the movies and great TV shows it can invest in the parks. So why would Disney build more parks?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Movies come and go as far as being popular and making you money, the parks are always there. Throw a park in people's face with your brand all over it when they're on vacation - they might be more inclined to go watch your movie or rent your DVD when it comes out.

They had fun at your parks, so they'll go see your movies because they feel like they "know" Disney.


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

@Chicagoago

The is also my point. The parks itself don't make money. The brand value it creates and the merchandizing it offers make the money.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually, their Parks divisin has shown steady profits. EuroDisney/Disneyland Paris has been a bit of a problem, but it is recovering. Tokyo Disneyland is operated more as a franchise, so while it has been wildly successful, Disney has not seen all of that profit. That is why they developed EuroDisney in-house, and that turned out not to be so profitable.

Eiger hs abnnounced that they are going t be focusing on other tourism opportunities, not just parks. So I would expect to see more localized attractions spring up eventully.


----------



## Heavenly Creature (Apr 2, 2006)

Sydney, maybe...but I'm not sure where they would put it. On some website, I read that they had land just outside of Sydney, and they where thinking of putting a park there, but that idea was scraped. But the idea of a Downunder Dinseyland has been brought up like a thousand times, in 1997 rumours surfaced that they where going to put a park in Perth or Cairns! A few places I could suggest are:

*Sydney
*Melbourne
*Maybe somewhere in Queensland


----------



## classhopper (Oct 25, 2004)

Heavenly Creature said:


> Sydney, maybe...but I'm not sure where they would put it. On some website, I read that they had land just outside of Sydney, and they where thinking of putting a park there, but that idea was scraped. But the idea of a Downunder Dinseyland has been brought up like a thousand times, in 1997 rumours surfaced that they where going to put a park in Perth or Cairns! A few places I could suggest are:
> 
> *Sydney
> *Melbourne
> *Maybe somewhere in Queensland


Oh...how did I forget Australia?
Gold coast I agree!


----------



## ZK (Mar 25, 2005)

Afghanistan or some African country.....


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I think realistically, South Korea could support one. Australia is too lowly (and sparsely) populated, has relatively low tourist numbers, and isn't close enough to another population base to warrant one


----------



## teh (Jun 5, 2005)

*How about having one in South East Asia*

How about having a disneyland Theme Park in South East Asia possibly Singapore or Malaysia ? SEA has a combined population of 500 million.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Years ago they thought about building a Disney park in Vegas, but the thought went away.

Several resorts here put in smaller parks in the 1990s to try and attract families. That didn't work because family people don't gamble much. Vegas is an adult theme park all by itself, we don't want a bunch of little kids running through the casinos. 

There are still some rides here on top of the Stratosphere Tower, and a couple roller coasters around town.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Heavenly Creature said:


> Sydney, maybe...but I'm not sure where they would put it. On some website, I read that they had land just outside of Sydney, and they where thinking of putting a park there, but that idea was scraped. But the idea of a Downunder Dinseyland has been brought up like a thousand times, in 1997 rumours surfaced that they where going to put a park in Perth or Cairns! A few places I could suggest are:
> 
> *Sydney
> *Melbourne
> *Maybe somewhere in Queensland


The land was out near the old Australia's Wonderland site. I wanna slap the greedy Malaysian company for selling out on Sydney and our only true themepark - it was a sad day when Australia's Wonderland closed. I think of wonderland and I get a tear in my eye - it had some truely original rides even if they got a bit stale to the end.

As for Disney, it would be great for Sydney but personally I would prefer a themepark that maintained more rides and more exciting attractions - less fluff and more hardcore. More sixflags but with some fluff too.

Unfortunately our population size is not great and this limits the size and success of having these superparks in Aust. We already have a few parks on the Gold Coast and all are fairly established.


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

DL owns property south of the resort in Anaheim and is holding it as the third gate on site. If that is to be theme park (instead of water park), I wouldn't be surprised to see a fifth gate at WDW in Orlando.

Either way, I would think there is a good chance the next park would actually be at either DL or WDW.


----------



## gottenburg (Jun 27, 2006)

Mexico is the only feasible country in Latin America, because it has the best infrastructure and the money...


Mexicans are big fans of Disney Parks and have the money... Mexico City's 22 million inhabitants is a win-win formula.

Is not necessary visitors form the rest of Latin America.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

uruguay


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Nowhere else.


----------



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

I think the prob with Disneyland Paris is the weather... it should have been located in southern France, Spain or Italy


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

ZK said:


> Afghanistan or some African country.....


yeah with the killings and the insurgencies.. very smart.


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

el palmesano said:


> uruguay


I agree. It's stable, relatively neutral, has a lot of land available, and it's located right in between South America's two largest markets, Brazil and Argentina.

Getting employees that speak both Spanish and Portuguese isn't very hard.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Shanghai, Sao Paulo, Sydney/Melbourne, Moscow, Jo'burg.


----------



## Heavenly Creature (Apr 2, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> I think realistically, South Korea could support one. Australia is too lowly (and sparsely) populated, has relatively low tourist numbers, and isn't close enough to another population base to warrant one


Umm...dude, what are you talking about? "Australia has relatively low tourist numbers, and isn't close enough to another population base to warrant one". Well, first of all, Australia has a very large number of tourists, The Great Barrier Reef is one of the most visited sites in the world! And second of all, if Australia can't warrant one why are they scouting people in the country for a new park. I highly doubt they would bother scouting the country if we couldn't warrant one. Movie World, Dream World, Sea World and Wet 'n' Wild have survived in our country, despite the fact we have a low population number. A Disneyland here would do fine, I mean we are talking about Disneyland for goodness sake, of course it will do well, END OF STORY.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

gottenburg said:


> Mexico is the only feasible country in Latin America, because it has the best infrastructure and the money...
> 
> 
> Mexicans are big fans of Disney Parks and have the money... Mexico City's 22 million inhabitants is a win-win formula.
> ...


Argentina, Chile even Uruguay have better infrastructure than MX.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

in Buenos Aires, Madrid,, Sydney or Mexico city


----------



## elgoyo (Jun 29, 2006)

A Six Flags was opened in Mexico City like about three or four years ago an its been a tremendous succes, I dont see why wouldnt a Disneyland work over there.

Remember that Mexico City is tha largest city in Latin America, with about 22 million people, thats larger than any city in the USA, and that there are lots of medium sized cities around Mexico City.


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

*amusement parks*

Disneyworlds/lands are outdated. Chicago doesn't need one, as there are Six Flags and other amusement parks and waterparks nearby and throughout the midwest. People go to amusement parks these days for the rides, and the parks in Chicago, St. Louis, and Ohio are second to none when it comes to that.


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

No more "disney" lands are needed; the only city that deserved one, LA, landed the original 50+ years ago. Please, spare us any more childish pablum Uncle Walt.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

alex537 said:


> Argentina, Chile even Uruguay have better infrastructure than MX.


Is not really about the infrastructure, it is about the market. Apparently Disney made the mistake of building EuroDisney in France due to the notion that the Paris infrastructure was much superior than a proposed site in Spain, but they didn't realize the French aren't as "theme park" friendly as the Japanese.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

If it's in Europe it should be located in southern Greece, southern Italy or southern Spain (respectively Crete, Sicily, or Andalusia) due to the milder climates of those regions in the respective countries mentioned.

Please no more Disneylands in Asia.

Latin America.....the only country that could support such a project is Mexico, a nation with 20 million visitors a year. The other ones are not so popular yet to attract high quantities of tourists; just to keep on mind that the most visited southamerican country is Brazil with just 5 millions. These theme parks are beautiful and great but just remember that they're actually businesses, so they can't risk and open such a park in a country with low levels of tourism, that's why the current parks are located in countries like France (60 million visitors and second in the world) or Japan.

And as for America there's one in the SE one in the SW well what about South Central USA, that's Texas....some Austin or Waco in order to promote tourism in those areas.

But none should ever surpass in quality the one in Orlando. There's one and only one Walt Disney World and that one is the one in Florida, the best, period.


----------



## Nic (Apr 5, 2005)

I may be biased, but Texas would be the most logical place in the U.S.

Beyond it's central location (in comparison to Anaheim and Orlando), you also would be in the second most populated state in the country (that is also still rapidly growing).

Also, Texas already gets a lot of tourists from Mexico.

I think a Disneyland (world) should be built on the I-35 corridor somewhere in the San Antonio or Austin area.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Also keep on mind that California is the most populated and Florida is among the most populated also. So that kind of big states are the candidates and Texas fall into the list, another one could be New York or Illinois but I think due to climatic factors northern states couldn't make it, imagine an Albany Disney or Springfield, IL Disney versions in winter....no way.

Texas is the place for a Disney theme park.

Also, anyone knows what happened with the Mannassas, VA Patriotic games theme park of Disney???


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

I read that Seoul is getting one. dont know if it will be feasible, as it has a few of its own Disnry-like parks. Seoulland, Lotte World, Everland


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

Portugal :scouserd:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I've read about Disney Texas as well, and with Six Flags AstroWorld being sold, and the one in New Orleans possibly being sold, there'd be a case for one in that general area.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 24, 2006)

You guys make it sound like getting a Disneyland is an award. It's a business! Ergo, Disneylands will be where the biggest potential for it as a business. Not some honor to compete for between countries.


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Australia deserves it due to geographical location.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Disney has made it pretty clear they will not open anohter theme park in the US. Between California and Florida they already attract from all over the country. In fact, they make more money when they pull in from other areas, as those people also pay to stay in the hotels and eat all their meals on property.

Disney is a bit of an exception on this, in that they have huge parks that have enourmous recognition. HOw about non-disney theme parks - not just amusement parks (anotherwords all roller coasters), but actuall tourist themed all-ages parks - do you think any city would benefit from one of those?


----------



## cfloryan (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't understand some of this negativity towards Disney. What's wrong with Disneyland? It's fun, relaxing and charming all at the same time. It's not just some cheap Six Flags with ugly metal roller coaster beams everywere. Disney actually puts effort into rides. They're long, well themed, fun, and most importantly they tell a story. If you prefer cheap rides, fine, go to Joe's country fair, but for the rest of us Disney provides legitimate and unrivalled entertainment and pleasure. Perhaps this partly explains the prestige of having a Disney park.


----------



## cfloryan (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyways, to answer the initial question:

A Disney park needs at least about 10 million visitors/year to be sustainable (Euro Disney was losing money with 8ish million/year). To reach this number of visitors several factors are necesary:

- Open year round, so it has to be in a warm climate (again partially explaining the failure of Euro Disney)
- Close to major population centers. Visitors from afar cannot alone result in 10 million guests/year
- And a relatively wealthy population so they can afford the entry fee
- A cultural affinity for Disney or theme parks

Based on these criteria, the following locations currently seem plausible:
- Shanghai 
- Chonqqing or Chengdu (or somewhere in Sichuan province)
- Houston
- Sao Paulo or Rio de Janeiro
- Mexico City
- Somewhere in South Korea

Other locations that have the weather and the population but other issues need to be resolved first:
- Bangkok (family incomes need to increase)
- New Delhi (again, incomes)
- South India, perhaps Bangalore, Chennai or Mumbai (incomes need to increase also)
- Kuwait, UAE, Qatar or Saudi Arabia (they're too anti American now)
- Egypt (anti Americanism and low incomes)
- Barcelona, Montpellier, Marseilles or some other med place (Would probably divert many of Euro Disney's guests and spell the end for that park)
- Lagos (incomes REALLY need to increase)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Honestly, most theme parks are usually put in areas that are basically isolated from the rest of the area.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

a theme park in the Northeast US would probably not be very popular, especially if it was in New York City. people mainly go down to Florida mostly to get a away from cold weather anyway.


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Mexico City would be good, because of the number of people, but it's too near the current park at Orlando. Even if they're thinking about building a new park, it would be better to build it in America. Central area of USA may bring both mexican and american tourist. Mexico DF is not good enough, I think.

But in South America, the best countries to build a new Disneyland are deffinetively Argentina and Brazil. Both have good infrastructure and good number of people. If Brazil and Argentina don't have a great number of visitors to Disney nowadays, it's only due to the prices of the travel to USA, even if it's Florida.
Buenos Aires, Rio or Sao Paulo may be great places to get a Disneyland, because those cities have many people and good flight attendance to bring also visitors from Uruguay, Chile, Paraguay, Peru, Venezuela, Bolivia, Caracas, etc...
Besides, it's always better a Buenos Aires Disneyland than a (for example) Bogota Disneyland. It's not only about location and infrastructure, but about "Theme Park culture".


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

MuddyZehbra32 said:


> a theme park in the Northeast US would probably not be very popular, especially if it was in New York City. people mainly go down to Florida mostly to get a away from cold weather anyway.


Ironically, there are now plans to build a Movie-themed park in Preston, CT, which is in southeastern Connecticut. It will be right across the river from Mohegan Sun casino and not too far from Foxwoods. So it turns out there might be a theme park in New England after all.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hmmm......maybe Shanghai and Rio De Janeiro.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

Disney does not need any new parks, except perhaps in Asia. It should be focussing on making its existing parks better as the management has been pretty poor as of late.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nowhere 'needs' a Disney theme park, they are crap.

If anywhere I would put one on Nauru.


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

not Buenos Aires, thanks.. couldn`t stand it

anyway, cities do not need theme or amusement parks, have you ever heard of real needs?? specially the people talking about placing one in Latin America


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

A Theme Park is an investment in tourism and economy. Latinamerica has other needings, of course.
I agree, noone "needs" a disneyland, but many places could use one...


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

But I still question whether a city would benefit from one, or if it is more beneficial to a suburb or a rural area. When it comes to rural area, I would imagine it would draw attention away from the city itself, or compete with it. As Disneyland Paris does with Paris itself. 

How is teh relationship between Tokyo and Tokyo Disneyland? It seems like few people remember Tokyo even has a park.


----------



## teh (Jun 5, 2005)

*Disney in talks with Singapore*

The next Disneyland could well be in Singapore. A Singapore local newspaper reported as such.

http://www.todayonline.com/articles/141260.asp


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

If Disney would come to Singapore...I'm now wondering if they will offer the standard theme-park or some kinda other attraction with the Disney label.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Disney's next theme park is very likely to be in Shanghai. It's no secret that they are interested in China, and their focus has shifted since the Hong Kong park opening on Shanghai. While there is *speculation* in other cities of Disney's interest, there are no concrete plans, but Disney has voiced interest in actually building in Shanghai.

*Shanghai ready to build 3.75-billion-dollar Disney park *

SHANGHAI, Aug 10, 2006 (AFP) - Shanghai has begun to prepare for a 3.75-billion-dollar Disney theme park, an official said Thursday, signaling the city is confident it can win the central government's approval for the complex. 

"Everything is in the stages of early preparation," said an official with the city's planning and construction department surnamed Tang. 

"We are awaiting for the approval from the State Council (cabinet)." 

Asked to confirm media reports that the project was expected to cost 30 billion yuan (3.75 billion dollars), Tang replied: "Yes". 

Tang refused to provided more details but media reports have said authorities had identified a 14.25-square-kilometre (5.7-square-mile) site that was four times the size of the Disneyland opened last year in Hong Kong. 

Officials have a detailed plan that includes the construction of a subway line, expressways and a link to Pudong international airport, the China Daily said. 

It also said that the government had begun relocating residents in the area, a claim which city officials vigorously denied. 

"The relocation report is nonsense," said Ma Xuejie, vice director of the press office with the Pudong government. 

In March, the mayor of the city of 17 million people acknowledged for the first time it was seeking to build a Disney park. 

Hong Kong and mainland media have repeatedly reported that Shanghai hoped to start construction of the theme park in 2008 but *Disney has insisted that any potential deal would not come before 2010*. 

Disney was not immediately available for comment Thursday.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China lets the fun begin with theme park binge *
By Doug Young 

SHANGHAI, July 17 (Reuters) - The business of fun and games is translating into big bucks in China for global builders of theme parks and museums that cater to newly affluent Chinese with a growing taste for world-class entertainment. 

In the last year alone, China has opened at least five major theme parks, whose state-of-the-art roller coasters and other rides contrast sharply with an older generation of parks filled with rusting Ferris wheels, creaky bumper cars and algae-infested water rides. 

Britain's Madame Tussauds opened its first China-based trademark wax museum in Shanghai in May, and U.S.-based Ripley Entertainment hopes to open one of its signature "Believe It or Not!" museums on the mainland within a year. 

Not to be outdone, the northern city of Tianjin said in May it would build a $625 million Paramount theme park, a chain owned by U.S. theme park giant Cedar Fair LP 

*But China's true entry onto the global entertainment stage could come soon as Shanghai edges toward plans for a first-ever mainland Disneyland, after the Walt Disney Co. confirmed last month it was in late-stage talks to build such a park.* 

Theme parks can be lucrative not only for operators but for builders of rides that can cost up to $10 million for a single roller coaster or other major attraction. 

Many of those ride-builders were present and showing off their attractions at the IAAPA Asian Expo 2006, the industry's biggest show in Asia that made its China debut last week in Shanghai. 

"The local governments and local investors are seeing you can make money with a theme park in China. It's a profitable business," said Sascha Czibulka, representing global amusement company Intamin Transportation Ltd. at the show. 

The Swiss powerhouse, whose clients include Disney, Cedar Fair and U.S.-based Six Flags Inc., has scored a bumper crop of China orders in the last year, with plans to deliver eight rides costing millions of dollars each in 2006. 

COPYCATS 

Despite its promise, China isn't all barrels of money for the world's top entertainers. Many complain of excessive bureaucracy and other issues -- most notably piracy -- that can delay new projects and rob them of business. 

In a nation famous for its fake DVDs and knock-off designer goods, copycat amusement rides that sell for about half the price of originals are also becoming a major issue, said B.J. Frei, of Swiss ride maker Westech Ltd. 

"The Chinese are very clever people, so they are copying our rides," he said. "They can make them for half the price. ... As a European manufacturer, we were not too happy to come to Shanghai because it's where they copy the most." 

Bureaucracy can also be a major issue in China, where multimillion-dollar parks must get central government approval before any building can begin, said Peter van Bilsen, of Dutch firm Verkoma Rides Manufacturing BV, which runs two China factories to serve its Asia clients. 

"It's difficult to get a deal with the government," said van Bilsen, who added that some 25 new parks were now in the planning stages nationwide. 

Intamin's Czibulka said China's tight control over foreign currency could also be an obstacle. 

"Everything has to be approved by Beijing," he said. "Even if a client has the funds (in local currency), that doesn't mean he'll be able to pay us." 

Last, but not least, ticket prices that average 100-160 yuan ($12.50 to $20) for parks and 80 yuan for smaller attractions like a Ripley's museum could prove an obstacle to big attendance in a nation where many people still earn less than $100 a month. 

Despite the cost factor, developers remain convinced that millions of relatively wealthy Chinese will pay the big gate prices to pamper themselves and their kids, many of whom are a couple's sole child due to China's one-child policy. 

Ripley Entertainment believes it will be able to charge 80 yuan per ticket for admission to its planned "Believe It or Not!" museum in China, said President Bob Masterson. 

"We've done some market research to show we could probably get that price," he said.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

rio de janeiro or Brasilia


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i think the city must be more than 4 million population can carry a theme park.


----------



## rconsa (May 4, 2006)

In Guatemala we don't need a Disney, we have something better: Xetulul park. 
Check it: www.irtra.com is smaller than a disney but the level of the building details is amazing and is very cheap compair with disney, the entrance fare is around US$.25, and if you work in some places yo just pay US$.6.00.


----------



## rconsa (May 4, 2006)

In Guatemala we don't need a Disney, we have something better: Xetulul park. 
Check it: www.irtra.com is smaller than Disney but the level of the building details is amazing and is very cheap compair with disney, the entrance fare is around US$.25, and if you work in some places yo just pay US$.6.00.


----------



## rconsa (May 4, 2006)

In Guatemala we don't need a Disney, we have something better: Xetulul park. 
Check it: www.irtra.com is smaller than Disney but the level of the building details is amazing and is very cheap compair with Disney, the entrance fare is around US$.25, and if you work in some places you just pay US$.6.00.


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

I think Algarve, Portugal, should have one. Europe could easily cope with two Disney parks... more over the EuroDisney in Paris is a disaster because Paris has bad weather most of the year!!! Always too cold and rainy for an open air park...

Algarve would be perfect for Disney because it is the milder climate in Europe, most days/year with sun, but never too hot, and has good hotel facilities and very easy flight connections to all Europe, most importantly millions of people go to Algarve already. It would be a huge success!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

fernao said:


> I think Algarve, Portugal, should have one. Europe could easily cope with two Disney parks... more over the EuroDisney in Paris is a disaster because Paris has bad weather most of the year!!! Always too cold and rainy for an open air park...
> 
> Algarve would be perfect for Disney because it is the milder climate in Europe, most days/year with sun, but never too hot, and has good hotel facilities and very easy flight connections to all Europe, most importantly millions of people go to Algarve already. It would be a huge success!


correct kay: , even more there isn´t any theme park in Algarve, the closest one is in Seville ( Isla Magica), in which around 15/20 % are portuguese custumers..


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

goodness - not brasilia! it'd be a horrible scar on the architecture of oscar niemeyer


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

I want a Disney theme park here in Stockholm, Sweden. Why not on Ladugards gärde or Gärdet...


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

South Africa Morocco Nigeria Tunisia and Egypt would be great


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

South america didnt have any parks at all


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Disney is soo last century. Especially this mickey mouse is nothing but a zombie character.


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i think malaysia need one..since they dont hav any international theme park.singapore has universal studio,i think kuala [email protected] should have disneyland..they can attract tourist for universal singapore,and legoland mlaysia after it finish 2011


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

aaabbbccc said:


> South Africa Morocco Nigeria Tunisia and Egypt would be great


Algiers and SA (Cape Town or Joburg) deserve a disney them park right about now.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It has to be *South America*. Rio and Buenos Aires are the best choices.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Somewhere like the Gold Coast in Australia I guess... it's a major tourism destination though I'm not sure it's enough to warrant a Disney theme park. Especially considering the amount of theme parks that are already there. 

Russia could probably sustain one - though the weather's probably a bit too bad and I'm not sure theme park like Disney could make a profit when it'd have to operate seasonally.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Theirs going to be a new one opening in Shanghai in 2014
Disneyland loctions
Asia
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Tokyo

Europe
Paris

North America
Los Angeles
Orlando

I want a Disneyland on every Continent
Africa
Cape Town

South America
Rio de Janerio

Australia
Gold Coast

Europe
Move Paris to Seville

*No more in Asia*

North America
Vancouver


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

São Paulo or Rio de Janeiro.........Sydney.....Cape Town.....Toronto.....Moscow


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

city_thing said:


> Somewhere like the Gold Coast in Australia I guess... it's a major tourism destination though I'm not sure it's enough to warrant a Disney theme park. Especially considering the amount of theme parks that are already there.
> 
> Russia could probably sustain one - though the weather's probably a bit too bad and I'm not sure theme park like Disney could make a profit when it'd have to operate seasonally.


Gold Coast would be a very ideal location and it would represent Disney in Oceania.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Again, move Eurodisney to Spain. Maybe changing that **** of Gran Scala to Eurodisney, at Monegros "desert" here in Huesca province.


----------



## PragmaticIdealist (Jun 22, 2009)

This thread is ridiculous.

When Disneyland opened outside of Los Angeles 55 years ago, the place was intended to be without equal. And, even when the Walt Disney World resort destination was planned for central Florida, The Magic Kingdom there would have had one-of-a-kind attractions had Mr. Disney not died in 1966. So, much of that, which he, and his associates, created during his lifetime, has been perverted in the ensuing years, especially as The Walt Disney Company has been so horribly mismanaged.

The current management needs to stop Xeroxing castles for every street corner around the world and do something unique and original. Stand-alone Disney resort hotels are in operation in places like Hilton Head Island and Vero Beach, and soon Hawai'i will have one. While these departures from form are welcome, they need to be much more creative and imaginative than thusfar they've proven to be.


----------



## iloveasia (Dec 20, 2007)

Saudi Arabia, Jeddah or United Arab Emirates, Dubai are probably good places considering tourism also as India gets more wealthy Disney may move in and South Africa is a good location too


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

India and china have far better entertainment resorts...**** off Disney land...i really want a Japanese anime theme park or bollywood theme park...because thats in and happening!cheers


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

yashchauhan said:


> India and china have far better entertainment resorts...**** off Disney land...i really want a Japanese anime theme park or bollywood theme park...because thats in and happening!cheers


^^ How can you not like disney theirs some thing worng with you.

China is great but India is not for entertainment resorts


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i wonder..why all disneyland in asia will be in china-tokyo style?-shanghai-hongkong-tokyo
why not,hongkong-tokyo-india-malaysia--there will be diffrence style of disneyland...maybe they change the castle into traditional fantasy stlye..would be great...


----------



## emteeachque (Nov 15, 2003)

"Where in the World needs a Disney theme park?"? I'd argue for the opposite. The less, the better.


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think there are going to be more disneys worldwide. The current ones have a hard time staying in business. The one in France has had to be saved several times from bankruptcy.


----------



## sickasick (Mar 8, 2010)

i am not happy that they are building a disney theme park in shanghai. generally i think any theme park with fake castles is a waste of precious land. it is better to have a public park or a museum free of charge. i just hope this one will go out of business soon, like most dull theme parks in mainland China.



Matthew Lowry said:


> Theirs going to be a new one opening in Shanghai in 2014
> Disneyland loctions
> Asia
> Shanghai
> ...


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

A Disney Park would be great in Morocco:
I think the best location is the north, around Tangier and Tetuan, or the south, in the moroccan desert, around Marrakech or Ouarzazzate


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

I've heard lots of rumors over the years that Disney was looking at having a park in Missouri but I haven't heard anything in a few years. The Kansas City, St. louis and Branson areas were the areas that I heard the most rumors about. Walt did grow up in MO but with walt dead I doubt that there is much interest in building a park here anymore.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Somebody wants a Disney theme park? LOL


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Asia: Mumbai, Singapore

South America: Somewhere in Brazil (probably Sao Paulo or Rio de Janeiro) or Buenos Aires.

Europe: move Disneyland Paris to Madrid

Africa: Durban


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

I can't believe how pessimistic the posters in this thread are about amusement parks. Seriously? How can anyone under the age of 40 (unless they are severely obese) NOT want a major amusement park to locate in their metro? I see the same thing with Lonely Planet travel guides. They're apparently geared towards a younger audience, but include _very_ little on amusement parks, but have A LOT on nightclubs and gay bars in every city. You can spend your $30 on getting drunk, I'll spend mine on a day pass to a theme park that has exciting rollercoasters and waterslides.


----------



## party_animals (Feb 2, 2010)

^^

before Disney decided to build a themepark in HK, there was a rumour saying that they were planning to build one in Bangkok.....a huge one, and they were already planning to buy a huge plot of land on the suburb of Bangkok but the buying power in Thailand wasn't that high compare to those in HK...but it's just a rumour u know......i don't think they would worth building one in Bangkok anyway


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

Disney parks are a little too slow for me, and too damned expensive for what you get. I like extreme thrill rides, and Disney is not known for those. It has a couple, but most Disney parks are just bland to me. Dancing rats and ducks are all cute and shit, but I'd rather be riding awesome roller coasters than family oriented fluff rides.


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

I just realized I bumped up a rather old thread. Nice going, nOOb!


----------



## ChackM (Sep 23, 2010)

I think Europe definitely needs more Disney Theme parks. Even some not so developed countries should have small ones. It's such a great fun !


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

In Latinamerica maybe somewhere in the Caribbean or Cancun


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

In Latin America.... Somewhere in Brazil of cors!


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

gabrielbabb said:


> In Latinamerica maybe somewhere in the Caribbean or Cancun


What would be the point? Mexico and the carribean are already a short flight away from Orlando and/or Los Angeles. That would just canabilize the existing US parks attendance numbers.


----------



## Sniper (Jan 28, 2003)

If they built a Disney Theme Park in Brazil, I believe brazilians still would rather go to Orlando like they do nowadays... That's odd, but when a brazilian thinks about the US, one of the first things that comes to mind is Disney.


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

a Disney park in Sydney or Rio would be nice. Not everyone can afford to travel to other country, you know...


----------



## tripleseis (Aug 8, 2010)

Moving Disneyland Paris to Madrid, silly idea. Madrid is seriously too HOT in the summer and in the winter it gets quite cold and even snows (it's on a mountain plateau). Plus it's location is not very good for connections from other countries unless you're flying. Disney chose Paris because it's next to a large city and is close to the UK, Belgium, Germany, Netherlands and Luxembourg. It's connected to London (only 2 hrs away) and the rest of Northern Europe by rail and is well connected to the European road network while not being very far from a major air travel hub. It's basically close to lots of major European population centres. I think a lot of it's problems are due to language and prices (it's well known for being expensive). Weather plays a small part probably as some Brits will prefer going to Florida, but plenty of other theme parks do well in the Northern European climate.


----------



## Mascabrother (Jan 25, 2009)

London would have some Disney Park .. and this attraction. 























Palm Trees in Hogwarts hno:


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

diablo234 said:


> South America: Somewhere in Brazil (probably Sao Paulo or Rio de Janeiro) or Buenos Aires.


there have been plans for building one in Rio or Buenos Aires in the 90s.
the project was suspended and the decision was never made.

I remember reading that in the newspapers many times.


----------



## ABNeto (Aug 2, 2009)

*Florianópolis*, Brazil. 

It's the perfect place in the country: near the more populated regions and near Argentina. Rio doesn't need the park. The city will be forever the main brazilian postcard.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

The Disney team were looking for sites in India for their next Disneyland couple of years ago. Don't know what happened.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Australia?


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Dubai


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Black Box said:


> Dubai


I thought that but an outdoor theme park in 50c?


----------



## OEL4 (Nov 30, 2008)

*What is known about the theme park that Disney would build in Cartagena, COLOMBIA. South America.*.

It would be a lot of 700 hectares in the hands of the Society of Special Assets (SAE), that is, it is administered by the State.

The property is located in the north of the Heroic City, on the road to the sea that communicates with Barranquilla.

Among the requirements of Disney for assembly would be: easy access, proximity to an international airport, near hotel infrastructure, access to the beach and that the base city has a flow exceeding one million tourists a year.
“This low density is understood as constructions up to four levels in an occupation of 10 percent of the land. This property is within the areas that are currently being studied for a possible modification of the urban norm, ”he concluded.


----------



## OEL4 (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you taking the Mickey? The real reason Disneyland has never launched in Australia
Laura Hedges 4/12/2018

























https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw/walt-disney-company-proposed-a-disney-resort-in-sydney-20140111-30nfk.html

https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/australia/are-you-taking-the-mickey-the-real-reason-disneyland-has-never-launched-in-australia/ar-BBQs8Cz
Disneyland Australia was very nearly a done deal in the 1990s, until The Walt Disney Company boss made a surprising U-turn.

Queensland developer Gordon McAlister said plans were all but signed off when Michael Eisner, who was Disney CEO at the time, made a last minute decision.

'We had all the impressions drawn up, the site mapped out, the land optioned. We had the state and federal governments on our side,' Mr McAlister said.

Plans for the park to be built in an undisclosed location near the Gold Coast had been thoroughly investigated, taking into account accessibility, funding, competition and support from the Disney Group itself.

However, Mr McAlister says that in their final meeting in Burbank, California, Mr Eisner stepped in and said he wanted to open the park in China instead.

'And that was it. He was the boss,' Mr McAlister said.

Mr Eisner was allegedly looking at Disney as a whole corporation not just as a theme park, and he wanted Disney dollars in China, so in September 2005, Disneyland Hong Kong opened its gates.

However, just two years later The Walt Disney Company proposed the launch of Disney Wharf at Sydney Harbour.

'Project Lester' as it was secretly referred to at the time, would see the creation of a theme park, an education space and landscaped Fantasia Gardens with hedges shaped into Disney characters.

Themed hotels, a marina and ferry wharf, two new light-rail stations, a retail space, an entertainment quarter and a residential development were also included in the plans.

However, after initial assessments of the project, its cost and effect on the local communities saw plans abandoned.

Despite these setbacks, Disney's presence in Australia has certainly not dwindled and in May this year, the company secured rights to turn Melbourne's Etihad stadium into the Marvel Stadium, complete with in-house Disney store.
Disney partnered with David Jones last month to launch a Disney experience on the entire top floor of the Australian retailer's flagship Sydney store.

In its Q2 2018 earnings report, current Disney CEO Bob Iger said building parks in other countries was always 'inevitable'.

'It doesn't necessarily mean that we're going to build something anytime very soon, but we're going to look


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Nauru or Yap Island!!


----------

